# What is your routine with your horses after a days hunting?



## Ajax1 (29 January 2012)

As the title suggests really, just wondering what you do with them after a long day hunting?

Wanted to see if I can pick up any tips for my boy


----------



## hoorayhenry (29 January 2012)

I'm interested to see other peoples answers on this.
After finishing hunting the other week I walked her around for a good 1/2 hour whilst waiting for my dad to get back to the trailer. Once home I washed her down and she had the equilibrium massagers on. And also had her magnetic boots on. She had the Sunday off. X


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 January 2012)

Luke warm water offered on box before travelling, warm wash on box, thermotex on,  legs bandaged on box.

In stable bandages off, check legs, get mud off elbows/girth/between back legs, another luke warm drink offered and the buckets left with him are tepid.  Thermotex left on in case of sweat breakout and legs re bandaged with clean gamgee/sofbann and fleece bandages. Small net of haylage or hay.

Assuming I was home at 5pm and done the above I would re check at 7pm, rug normal night rugs. check legs again and give half normal bucket feed and top haynet up.

Before bed at 10ish I would stuff net again and give rest of tea if horse had eaten up.  Next morning lead out, trot up and all being well turn out.

I am fortunate in that I am only 2 miles from my yard.


----------



## AprilBlossom (29 January 2012)

A more 'old fashioned' approach at my yard - all 3 went yesterday and hacked to the meet and back, hunted for about 2.5 hours, on arrival back at yard a quick sponge if needed and cooler with turnouts over the top then back to field to mooch it off after dinner. None have shown any stiffness or heated/filled legs so far and all look very content.


----------



## Ajax1 (29 January 2012)

I just hacked back, hosed legs off, offered water, then turned out to walk it off a bit although did decide to have a run about with friends (naked as lovely sunshine and loves to have a good roll). Then bed as usual. He was fine this morning.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (29 January 2012)

As we rarely ever have far to travel in the box, horses have girths loosened and return home. 
Offered chilled (warm) water, then bathed from head to tail in hot water. Scraped off, rugged for the night and returned to their stable. If they have done a lot of road pounding I will bandage front legs with a clay poultice. 
Next day walked out for an hour or, if a Sunday, turned out.


----------



## pipsqueek (29 January 2012)

I take of her tack as soon as I get back to the horse-box, put on her fleece rug then straight back to the yard (approx 40mins usually) then hose off worst bits of mud from her legs and sponge off the rest.  Cooler rug left on whilst I sort out removing tack/cleaning out horse-box and fetching other horse in.  By this time she is usually cooled down enough to put normal rugs on.  Then its usual feed - speedi-beet made with boiling water, meadowmix and chop but with extra carrots!  The day after I don't ride her, she is just turned out all day as usual, and enjoys a good roll in the muddiest possible part of the field....!

I also put fleecy bandages on her (her bed-socks)


----------



## JenHunt (29 January 2012)

I untack at the trailer and put a fleece on. 

On returning home.... He gets buckets of warm water with electrolyte first, he usually has 2 straight off!

Then, if he's been really sweaty, or he's very very muddy then I'll wash him off. I use 2 buckets of hot water with vetrolin, and one bucket of warm, plain, water. I only do the bare minimum - neck,, shoulders, saddle patch, belly and between his legs.. squeegee off, check for nicks and thorns on the legs, fleece on, plaits out.

If he's not too bad then generally I'll just check for nicks/thorns, adjust fleece, plaits out.

Then I'll put him in, with haylage and water. I muck out his stable and Tom's, get Tom in and brush him off, and leave them both in peace for at least an hour. Tom's a complete stresshead when Ron's out, so he usually just sleeps/box walks/eats. Ron just eats. 

Once I've had a cup of tea I come back out and change rugs if he's been washed, or brush him off thoroughly, then change rugs if not. Top up haylage and water, then feed. 

Last thing, check he's ok, top up haylage and water again, and leave for the night. 

Over the course of the 5 or so hours between coming home and going to bed he'll often get through 5 slices of haylage plus his dinner, 2 buckets of electrolyte and another load of water. 

following morning, he gets brushed off again, then I ride out for half an hour or so from the stable, to check he's ok and stretch his legs, then he's turned out for the rest of the day.


----------



## A Guilding (29 January 2012)

Hand it to the groom  Expect it clean and fixed next week.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 January 2012)

A Guilding said:



			Hand it to the groom  Expect it clean and fixed next week.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you appreciate your groom more than you sound..............................


----------



## Bernster (30 January 2012)

A Guilding said:



			Hand it to the groom  Expect it clean and fixed next week.
		
Click to expand...



Made me a smirk anyway!

Have to confess, I feel slightly ashamed I don't do quite as much as most posters!  Usually have had a gentle(ish) hack back cos I leave just when we are furthest way from the truck!

Untack, quick brush off if mud dry, pick feet, offer water (generally says no), waffle/fleece rug on and onto the trailer with some haylage for the journey back.  Will put on bandages if heavy road work but I use stable chaps for travel boots which have a bit of support anyway.

Once home, into stable for the night, brush off mud, rug, usual feed, and give him a big pat.  Generally gets the next day off in the field, sometimes a gentle hack round the roads.  

He's always bright as a button once he's had a wee, brush off and some grub, although I don't go out for a full day.


----------



## carolinerosanna (30 January 2012)

I go and pick up the day's mount, they are never too far away so loosen girth and thermatex on top. Once home un tack and offered tepid water with electrolytes, warm wash off with lavender rinse, touch of dettol, hibiscrub and savlon liquid and check over for nicks and thorns. I always wash off even if dry when we get home. Mesh cooler with fleece/waffle on top dries my lot really well and they have 15 mins walk off on walker (as mine are rarely 'walked off' out hunting!!!) to get rid of all that lactic acid etc. Finish off the rest of the yard that I didn't get done before i went to pick up and then horse off the walker, plaits out and into stable with some hay and more tepid water, clean my tack and sort lorry etc while waiting for horse to dry. Once dry, check over again for thorns and nicks and apply Arnica gel to legs and stifle, stable bandage legs. Last thing I do is feed and more hay. I then ask my boss nicely if she is able to come down and check on the horses at about 9pm.  The next day the horse is checked over again, bandages off and then an hour am/pm steady walk on walker as we have no winter turn out


----------



## A Guilding (30 January 2012)

rosie fronfelen said:



			I hope you appreciate your groom more than you sound..............................
		
Click to expand...

Only if its delivered back clean and mended


----------



## spotty_pony (30 January 2012)

As soon as we get back, untack and wash him down with warm water and diluted Lavender Wash. Then, I put a fleece cooler on him, pick out his feet and put his stable chaps on. I then, leave him in peace to calm down and to have some haylage and water, etc. Will hang around the yard and once he's dry, take his fleece cooler off, groom him and rug him as usual. Then, I will go home and go back in the evening to check on him and to feed him, etc.


----------



## emmab13 (30 January 2012)

Can have up to 15 coming back on Saturdays, normally 4-5 weekdays. 

Go straight on lorry, untacked with thermatex on, or thin fleece if a full lorry, they keep each other warm. Straight in to stable for a drink. If they come back and mud is still wet, they get washed off, but only legs and bellies, with warm water.  If they get back and they're dry, get wisped off with a straw wisp (old school!).

Check for thorns/cuts, if damp on their backs thatch with straw under a sweat sheet then normal rugs on top. Have normal tea, huge haynet.

Unload tack from lorry, muck out and put away. Have a small cry if you need some of the tack for the next day. Clean tack if this is the case.

Walk round and refill water buckets, check nothing looks poorly. If one looks funny leave the light on and come back in your pjs before you go to bed. If not, turn lights off and go and stuff face.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (30 January 2012)

Taken home, washed off properly. Bandaged, check for cuts etc- sort out any, put in stable to roll. Warm water for drinking. Hot dinner. Day after he has a day in the field.

Check him late at night after a days hunting to check he has settled.


----------



## RobinHood (30 January 2012)

Untack and travel home in thermatex with net of haylage. Once back at yard wash entire horse with hot water and shampoo (he's grey!) rub with towel and check for wounds.

Then stick turnout rug on and put him in the field for a drink, roll and leg stretch. Once I've sorted the lorry, got changed and had something to eat I get him in for the night.


----------



## Orangehorse (30 January 2012)

You are good!  It is a long time since I took a horse hunting,but what I remember was to walk back to trailer, with loosened girths, take bridle off, give haynet and check for cuts, etc.  offer water.  Take off saddle, rug and put into trailer.  Once home he got turned out bare if it wasn't too cold and wet - he loved to roll - while I put stable ready.  Caught up, brushed over, but not too fussily, put in stable with haynet, water and if settled given feed.  He had legs like iron, so I never needed to do anything about bandages.

Next morning brush off all the mud and another look round, and turned out for the day after.


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

I think my routine will differ as all that I've hunted live out (yes, fully clipped too shock horror.)

If we are Lincolnshire side nine times out of ten I can hack home. If this is the case we trot a little way if we've just been moving quite well, then walk the rest. I will usually hop off about a half mile / mile from home and lead if its been a busy or long day. Once home, I untack and put a thermatex on straight away. I then wash his body and face off with warm water, front end first folding rug back then back end folding rug forward, and use the cold hose to wash his legs (cold hosing any sore bits that are potentially there whilst washing his legs = two birds with one stone). Check for any lumps bumps or cuts. Leave in the box to dry, which gives me chance to put tack in house. He'll get half a bucket of water offered (the bucket will have been left with water in it in our utility room whilst we've been out) and a small feed with electrolytes. If they are still hunting I'll keep him in until about 4, with water, then turn him out, if they're not as soon as he's dried off he gets his rug on and turned out. This gives him chance to roll, walk off any stiffness, and he will settle as this is his usual routine.

If we've hunted Leics side, I now take my new toy (NOMAD washer) with hot water in it. I wrap it in a fleece whilst I'm out which insulates it really well. When I get back I chuck pony on box, whip tack off, and give quick rinse with washer. Thermatex on, boots off (hunted the grey horse for its owner in prolites) then we'll head home. The pony doesn't hunt in boots so he'll usually get travel boots on to go home in. Get back, bucket and sponge wash same way as before, legs as before. Offer tepid drink and small feed, the white horse was very particular what he'd eat post hunting - he wouldn't eat his usual feed but would eat half scoop chaff half scoop beet mixed with warm water and that was it. When he was reasonably dry turnout rug on and out. The white horse was keeping his Thermatex on under his turnout rug rather than put a cold rug on him. 

Oh and I always clean my tack on the day when I come back!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 January 2012)

A Guilding said:



			Only if its delivered back clean and mended 

Click to expand...

you must  have  a long suffering slave/groom........................


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 January 2012)

you make your horse sound  like a parcel,dont you get  enjoyment from your  horses aftercare, my bosses always did.


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

I think its a bit r


----------



## TwoPair (31 January 2012)

Damned phone. I think its a bit tongue in cheek, that's certainly how I took it


----------



## Bernster (31 January 2012)

Lord, you lot put me to shame   I feel positively negligent in comparison !


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (31 January 2012)

rosie fronfelen said:



			you must  have  a long suffering slave/groom........................
		
Click to expand...

Rosie fronfelen - I think there is a very large dollop of sarcasm injected into all those comments, thats the way I've taken it anyway.  

Unless, A Guilding still thinks its 1912 and you hand one's horse over to the groom afterwards and have had it handed to you at the beginning.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 January 2012)

Tzarinaarabians said:



			Rosie fronfelen - I think there is a very large dollop of sarcasm injected into all those comments, thats the way I've taken it anyway.  

Unless, A Guilding still thinks its 1912 and you hand one's horse over to the groom afterwards and have had it handed to you at the beginning.
		
Click to expand...

that was my intention..............................


----------



## BombayMix (31 January 2012)

I always end up with about half an hour hack back to the boxes - I trot 3 or 4 min just to get away from the hunt and then wander back on a long rein. Normally he is pretty dry as he is fully clipped - I brush him there and then as once he gets home he goes wild until he can get in the field with his bf and tea! He is allowed half a bucket of water before leaving to go home and he has a haylage net on the box with his Thermatex on. Once home I brush down his legs and run my hands all over them, any lumps and bumps are washed down and cream slapped on (unless anything else is required). 

He is then chucked out in the field where he rolls for hours on end  and then he eats his tea and I leave him for the night and then check all is OK in the morning. 

He is out 24/7 so doesn't get stabled at all as he gets V stressed (hence living out 24/7)


----------



## Ella19 (31 January 2012)

Hack home, tack off, wash off mud with hot water if not much or quick hosepipe blast if the sticky kind. Cooler and fleece on. Fed with sloppy feed (my mare will not touch water on the yard even if collected from her field trough!). Hay and once dry has her turnout back on and goes back in the field. She lives out but if I can get up the next day I walk her out in hand.


----------



## ilvpippa (1 February 2012)

Cooled off, boots off, saddle/bridle off asap., check legs for cuts (check mouth for cuts if shes been strong) cream put on if so. Water offered, travel boots on, cooler on after being damped down on girth area. Haylage net on lorry. 

At yard, boots off, feet picked out, massage pad on for half an hour, water/hay & a feed given. Rugged & turned out. Shes better out the sooner i can, she takes a few days to return to normal!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (2 February 2012)

I have been a groom for many a hunter and it never bothered me that they would hand me the horse and basically clear off!

I was paid to do the job and accepted it as my responsibility. I wanted, and was told, how the horse went, any problems and that was that. I sorted and had the horse ready for the following outing!


----------



## carolinerosanna (3 February 2012)

Foxhunter49 said:



			I have been a groom for many a hunter and it never bothered me that they would hand me the horse and basically clear off!

I was paid to do the job and accepted it as my responsibility. I wanted, and was told, how the horse went, any problems and that was that. I sorted and had the horse ready for the following outing!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you... sometimes it is also easier as you can do things your way without feeling like you have to be quicker to minimise over time expenditure and potentially compromise on level of care if this is the case. I do appreciate a thank you and how the horse went and I do ask questions to ensure all of the necessary information is given!!


----------



## alidegg (3 February 2012)

carolinerosanna said:



			I agree with you... sometimes it is also easier as you can do things your way without feeling like you have to be quicker to minimise over time expenditure and potentially compromise on level of care if this is the case. I do appreciate a thank you and how the horse went and I do ask questions to ensure all of the necessary information is given!! 

Click to expand...

I agree with both of these, I'm employed to hunt a horse and nanny the children (what a job!!  ) and part of this it taking responsibility for them when we've finished. I actually take great satisfaction in washing off and making sure every thing is ok before rugging/booting/loading the 4+ that have hunted, I think its a nice way of rounding off my duties for the day. I also am happy doing it myself so I know they've left me looking as well as they could after a busy days hunting.


----------



## A Guilding (3 February 2012)

Foxhunter49 said:



			I have been a groom for many a hunter and it never bothered me that they would hand me the horse and basically clear off!

I was paid to do the job and accepted it as my responsibility. I wanted, and was told, how the horse went, any problems and that was that. I sorted and had the horse ready for the following outing!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I'd only get in the way, I might pull out the plaits on the way back  I have ridden some great horses and some utter crap but less of the latter, I would always try and say something nice about all even if I was heading for casualty. I took a bridle off and it took the groom ten mins to work out what I had done to it


----------



## Foxhunter49 (4 February 2012)

A Guilding said:



			Exactly, I'd only get in the way, I might pull out the plaits on the way back  I have ridden some great horses and some utter crap but less of the latter, I would always try and say something nice about all even if I was heading for casualty. I took a bridle off and it took the groom ten mins to work out what I had done to it 

Click to expand...

Absolutely emphasising my point! 

The only thing I do like is when I am saved the last of the sloe gin in the flasks - for that I will clean (as in bone) their hunting boot but it has to be more than a sip!


----------



## Kittykat100 (5 February 2012)

If I hack back at the end of the day (which is quite often as the yard I am at is nearby the majority of the hunting country!) then I take my pony's plaits out. When I get back, I normally wash her stomach and legs off, in-between her backlegs and elbows etc; sponge where the bridle ahs been. I then wrap her up nice and warm in a fleese, and other rugs depending on weather, she then goes in her saddle and has her supper and hay. Check her the next morning - take her out, check legs, brush her down. Sometimes take her on a little walking stretch or just turn her out in the field  she is a happy pony! 

If I get the lorry, a quick rug goes on before going home and then same applies when I get home!


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

A Guilding said:



			Hand it to the groom  Expect it clean and fixed next week.
		
Click to expand...

...   Actually I see very little wrong with that, do they really care who looks after them?

there have been some days after freezing my butt off on the mountains that I would have loved to have had someone to take my horse from me.

As it was, all he ever wanted was to have a roll in the school, a quick brush down (I always sponged off at the lorry) see to any wounds and his food, and peace and quiet. He didn't want to be faffed about with and he made that quite clear.


----------

